
Local Topological Analysis of Complex Systems (2017) [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Id3Gu18MME
======
pizza
Thanks for posting the sheaf talks a while back, been getting into em. Also
found this he made
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01446](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01446)

~~~
espeed
Thanks. You might also like this talk by Edward Kmett on Propagators (not a
talk on sheaf theory, but it touches on similar ideas) -- I having been
thinking on how to unify the ideas in _sheaf theory_ with _propagators_ and
would be curious if others see similar connections:

Edward Kmett on Propagators
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyPzPeOPgUE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyPzPeOPgUE)

"Propagators" as introduced by Sussman et al. from MIT a few years back:

The Art of the Propagator
[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/propagators/](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/users/gjs/propagators/)

We Really Don't Know How to Compute [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/We-
Really-Dont-Know-How-...](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/We-Really-Dont-
Know-How-To-Compute) (Sussman at StrangeLoop)

Constraints and Hallucinations: Filling in the Details
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwxknB4SgvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwxknB4SgvM)
(Sussman at Google)

